# Disk space issues on Server 2003



## trufflepig (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi, we have a server running Windows 2003 R2 Standard with Service Pack 2. 

We keep running out of space on the system partition which is 12Gb (not very big I realise)

The server is running MS SQL, Sage (both of which need to stay on there) and Yosemite backup software, and is in a single-domain, single-office environment with about 10 users. The users can only use their data drive (D.

Some process or processes keep gradually eating up space on the system partition (despite us removing unneeded temp files and also having moved i386 to a separate partition) and I need to find some free software which will pinpoint which files are increasing in size most often and growing most quickly- so we can act accordingly. Can anyone recommend such software?

Thanks


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

I like using this piece of software, jdisk report- http://www.jgoodies.com/freeware/jdiskreport/

This will list out the biggest files and what folders are taking the most space.

I am assuming you have a second disk with user data? Can the Sage software be moved to that drive?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

If this is a non raid drive just clone it to a larger drive.


----------



## centauricw (Jun 26, 2010)

I've used SpaceMonger 1.4 (the free version) with great success. But you said you have SQL Server installed. SQL Server's default installation is to put the database files on the C drive unless you specifically tell it otherwise during the installation. Also, you can delete all the files in the folder C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\Download. This is where Windows Update puts the downloaded patches. Once installed, these files are not needed any longer.


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

One suggestion:

What is you could resize the partitions, take however much you want from one and give to the other. Of'course all using free software?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I am sure you probably have your SQL data sitting on the C drive. You could move the SQL data and all of the log files to your D drive where no one else has access to it.


----------

